# got some nice marblewood



## phinds (Jan 13, 2021)

I am quite familiar with the vendor of these pieces, so the total dishonesty of their pics came as no surprise. I knew exactly what I would be getting and it was what I wanted. It was a bit expensive ($38/BF) but I really needed a few pieces, so I'm satisfied. Here are my pics (excellent representation of the actual wood, taken in a bright incandescent light) and their pics (no comment --- they speak for themselves).

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

It seems like a lot of exotic woods are creeping up in price. I remember the price was half that maybe 1-1/2 years ago. 

Red marblewood is a different species? It cost about 2/3rds less per bd. ft. to what the cost of marblewood is now.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow, thats quite expensive. About 5 years ago I bought a crapload of this for very little. Crazy it went up so much in price.


----------



## phinds (Jan 13, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> It seems like a lot of exotic woods are creeping up in price. I remember the price was half that maybe 1-1/2 years ago.
> 
> Red marblewood is a different species? It cost about 2/3rds less per bd. ft. to what the cost of marblewood is now.


I'm not aware that there IS any such thing as "red" marblewood. That must just be a vendor's name for marblewood. If you know of it as a separate species, I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## phinds (Jan 13, 2021)

kazuma78 said:


> Wow, thats quite expensive. About 5 years ago I bought a crapload of this for very little. Crazy it went up so much in price.


Well, this particular vendor is a bit expensive but they have free shipping (orders over $75) and I know exactly what to expect when I buy from them.


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

phinds said:


> I'm not aware that there IS any such thing as "red" marblewood. That must just be a vendor's name for marblewood. If you know of it as a separate species, I'd like to hear about it.


I don’t either, but 2 vendors I know calls it red marblewood and it is a fraction of the cost of standard $ 35 per board foot. Most vendors has it label as marblewood.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

phinds said:


> Well, this particular vendor is a bit expensive but they have free shipping (orders over $75) and I know exactly what to expect when I buy from them.


They give you free shipping but their ridiculously overprice. Plus the color of their photo’s is hit or miss- sometimes too, they play word games on the species they sell. So I stopped buying from them many moons ago because of the above and prices just started to soar astronomically once they made their outfit bigger.


----------



## phinds (Jan 13, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Yeah, they give you free shipping but their ridiculously overprice. Plus the color of their photo’s is hit and miss- sometimes too, they play word games on the species they sell. So I stopped buying from them many moons ago.


Yeah, I send them corrections fairly often because they get the botanical name wrong. And of course like many vendors, they are VERY liberal in their use of the name "rosewood" (although at least they usually put in a disclaimer that it isn't REALLY a rosewood --- monterillo for example).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 13, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> I don’t either, but 2 vendors I know calls it red marblewood and it is a fraction of the cost of standard $ 35 per board foot. Most vendors has it label as marblewood.


Hm ... maybe they mean tiger caspi. I have no idea what the prices are for that and it's a close relative to marblewood AND it generally has more red in it AND it can look a lot like marblewood.


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

phinds said:


> Hm ... maybe they mean tiger caspi. I have no idea what the prices are for that and it's a close relative to marblewood AND it generally has more red in it AND it can look a lot like marblewood.


Paul- there are vendors that calls it red marblewood. Of course every vendor colors on their photographs vary due to the lighting and setting they use. Tiger Caspi is Central-South American origin and has different botanical name. But, yes they (marblewood) are similar in photo’s.


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

The lowest price I have seen listed by a vendor for red marblewood is $ 10-16 per board foot. Don’t know if those are based on 4/4 or 8/4 material. I do know a vendor that has it listed as marblewood and their price is always fair/reasonable (several states south east of NY) price listed for $ 15 for 4/4 and $ 22 for 8/4.

Anyhow, that is all I know and we both can agree that prices for exotic woods has gone way up for common woods.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 13, 2021)

phinds said:


> I am quite familiar with the vendor of these pieces, so the total dishonesty of their pics came as no surprise. I knew exactly what I would be getting and it was what I wanted. It was a bit expensive ($38/BF) but I really needed a few pieces, so I'm satisfied. Here are my pics (excellent representation of the actual wood, taken in a bright incandescent light) and their pics (no comment --- they speak for themselves).
> 
> View attachment 200051View attachment 200052
> 
> ...



Orange you glad to have it? As for 'Red marble wood', _Handroanthus capitatus_ uses that name. 

@Arn213 

_Berlinia auriculata_ is often called 'Red zebrawood'. Could that be your thought? Some vendors call regular Marblewood, 'Red marblewood' but tend to sell it at the same high price.


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Orange you glad to have it? As for 'Red marble wood', _Handroanthus capitatus_ uses that name.
> 
> @Arn213
> 
> _Berlinia auriculata_ is often called 'Red zebrawood'. Could that be your thought? Some vendors call regular Marblewood, 'Red marblewood' but tend to sell it at the same high price.



I have nothing to do with the “red” attachment on the marblewood. Some like I said have it listed as marblewood and some as red marblewood. I thought they might be the same (that is why I asked Paul because one vendor with the “red” has the same botanical name the common marblewood that Paul posted).

One vendor in the south has it listed as red marblewood without a botanical name. A vendor in Canada has it listed as red marble wood with a botanical name of Zygia racemosa (syn. Marmaroxylon racemosum)- which is what it is for marblewood.

A third vendor located in the south east does not have a botanical name listed, but has the common name of marblewood.

This last vendor has it listed as “red marblewood”- no botanical name and I know the color is off. I am not familiar with this vendor at all as I have not purchased from them. Link:


http://exotichardwoodstore.com/red-marblewood-bowl-blanks/


...........this might give this a better light per their web page, “The Red Marblewood has been standing in water for up to 40 years and that had the tendency to give the wood a more brown to reddish brown color”. 

So to me that has a different color heartwood altogether than the common heartwood color that Paul has of yellow-golden brown.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 13, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> I have nothing to do with the “red” attachment on the marblewood. Some like I said have it listed as marblewood and some as red marblewood. I thought they might be the same (that is why I asked Paul because one vendor with the “red” has the same botanical name the common marblewood that Paul posted).
> 
> One vendor in the south has it listed as red marblewood without a botanical name. A vendor in Canada has it listed as red marble wood with a botanical name of Zygia racemosa (syn. Marmaroxylon racemosum)- which is what it is for marblewood.
> 
> ...



They are often the same, Zygia species. There are several Zygia species that attain saw size, _Z. racemosa_ is the most common. I wonder if other species or lower grades use the term 'Red'.

The link you have looks to be _Handroanthus capitatus._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

@Mr. Peet ......I added something on my post when you replied. This is what wasn’t included:

This last vendor has it listed as “red marblewood”- no botanical name and I know the color is off. I am not familiar with this vendor at all as I have not purchased from them. Link:
http://exotichardwoodstore.com/red-marblewood-bowl-blanks/
...........this might give this a better light per their web page, “The Red Marblewood has been standing in water for up to 40 years and that had the tendency to give the wood a more brown to reddish brown color”.

So to me that has a different color heartwood altogether than the common heartwood color that Paul has of yellow-golden brown”.

This all just became a mystery........... @phinds just have to spend more money now on what he saved for shipping from the other vendor to get a sample of red marblewood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 13, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> As for 'Red marble wood', _Handroanthus capitatus_ uses that name.


What's your source for that Mark?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 13, 2021)

phinds said:


> What's your source for that Mark?



Internet suppliers. At least the last 3 years for some. Here is the most reputable of them. https://www.woodworkerssource.com/lumber/red-marblewood.html

I have _Handroanthus capitatus_ labeled as 'Red marblewood' in my collection also.
@Arn213 
Was your reference to *Exotic Hardwood Store*? If so, I think they had 'Red Marblewood', from South America as a _Handroanthus_ spp. as well.


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Internet suppliers. At least the last 3 years for some. Here is the most reputable of them. https://www.woodworkerssource.com/lumber/red-marblewood.html
> 
> I have _Handroanthus capitatus_ labeled as 'Red marblewood' in my collection also.
> @Arn213
> Was your reference to *Exotic Hardwood Store*? If so, I think they had 'Red Marblewood', from South America as a _Handroanthus_ spp. as well.


^Yes, I saw that one too as red marblewood (didn’t use that as a reference) and I knew the botanical name is different from the common marblewood.

Yes, that was one of the source- again no botanical name attached.

All these vendors make it tough for buyers to identify certain woods as they all need to have the common name and botanical name attached to what they are selling. If they don’t have both, I make a hard pass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

I am going to make this a little more interesting. Vendor I have used in Georgia.
They have this listed as “Red Marblewood”. 
$ 10 per board feet. This is their website photo......


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 13, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> I am going to make this a little more interesting. Vendor I have used in Georgia.
> They have this listed as “Red Marblewood”.
> $ 10 per board feet. This is their website photo......
> 
> View attachment 200065



*The Wood Yard*, never dealt with them, but see the cheaper prices on the ends of the wood. I'll have to look into them. Thank you.


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

Always had very good transactions with them. Their species inventory have slowly shrunk over time, but their prices had always been fair.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 13, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> I am going to make this a little more interesting. Vendor I have used in Georgia.
> They have this listed as “Red Marblewood”.
> $ 10 per board feet. This is their website photo......
> 
> View attachment 200065


That stuff looks AWFUL. Not at all like marblewood. No wonder it's cheap. I wouldn't take it if you offered it to me for free.


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2021)

phinds said:


> That stuff looks AWFUL. Not at all like marblewood. No wonder it's cheap. I wouldn't take it if you offered it to me for free.


Well, I can’t fault you for that and it is their error for loading the wrong photo. That is black limba to me and they do sell that. Go on their page and they have red marblewood listed.

On a side note, I get 2 response of a duplicate- is that some kind of “echo” effect (lol)?


----------



## phinds (Jan 31, 2021)

Also, the link you provided for exotic hardwood is to stuff that is solid red, which marblewood it not, and although it does look a bit like marblewood in terms of grain, it looks like a bunch of VERY poor choice of pieces if it is marblewood, which is likely why the price is so low. I mean, compare their pieces to the pics I posted.

EDIT: just looked at the bottom of their page and they do say that these pieces were standing in water for 40 years and thus the darker color. Reasonable, but still poor quality in terms of grain.


----------

